# Sandy's puppies - WARNING. Graphic images



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sandy finally had her puppies yesterday afternoon by c section. Everything pretty went well. She had 5 boys, 2 females, and one that did not make it (ridge-line deformities I think it's called). Poor thing. Same thing happened with Pebbles' litter.
Sandy and the pups are doing great. Sandy wasn't too hip about the pups until sometime during the night when she started to warm up to them and started to lick them and so on. I think she is going to be a great mom just like her mom was.

I'm going to add pictures to this thread as I have time. I have a lot that I took during the c section.

The first Golden to win Best in Show at Westminster is in this pile. Ok, so maybe not. 








This picture was right after we got home from the hospital. More to come...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I am certain at least *two of them* are destined for Best in Show! Congrats. Sorry for the loss of one little one but glad that mom and the rest seem to be doing well.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

So cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh my what adorable little babies!! I can’t wait to see them grow up ❤


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, thank you for sharing! Your photos are always phenomenal, so I’m excited to see more as the pups grow.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

They're adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Right after being taken from Sandy, they are woken up, cleaned off and put into the incubator/heater thing. 
Once Sandy was woken up, they were put on her for their first feeding and to make sure all is good with Sandy. 
Once Sandy was fully awake, we went home.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations! Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I like your whelping box! Nice relaxing color! 
Mid-line defect. 
I'm sorry for your angel-baby. The rest are gorgeous. Don't forget to dip those cords so they dry up!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, absolutely lovely!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful. 
Very sorry to hear about the little one that passed. 
Great to hear Sandy and her babies are doing well.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like Sandy's mommy hormones have kicked in 100%. 
(don't worry, the outlet will be covered and there will be no electrical cords when the puppies start roaming...  )


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations! Sandy looks like the perfect Mommy.❤


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations to you guys and Sandy! What sweet little potatoes


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Sandy and all her pups...  ❤ ❤ ❤
I'm sure that there's a Westminster winner amongst these beautiful Puppies…


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, they are adorable and Sandy looks like a proud mom. Loving the pics.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

The start of the c section
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8. The first puppy









9.









10.









I think 10 pics per post is the rule. More to follow.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

31. Starting to put Sandy back together...









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

41.









42. What the heck just happened to me. 









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









That's all as far as the c section goes.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful puppies. The C section photos are phenomenal.and quite interesting.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for all the pictures! 

So fascinating - and beautiful puppies (and beautiful momma too).


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing those photos!! I think it’s all so amazing. So glad to see mom & babies are doing so well.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What great photos! You must have a nice camera lens... thanks for sharing! 

Next litter I have I will try to post some whelp pics. You have a lovely litter, Sandy!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A few pictures from earlier this evening. 2 days old.
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

More great pictures. Sandy is doing such a good job.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Is that some kind of dye on the puppies? Cool idea if it is. We used bric a brac and had to constantly check to make sure it was loose enough. Continued great photos and love the b/w with the little pup's legs sticking up.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

those C-section photos are so interesting! thank you for sharing! can't wait to see more photos of the puppers


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Amazing pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are amazing. Thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

JDandBigAm said:


> Is that some kind of dye on the puppies?


It's a water based non toxic artist paint. It has to be reapplied once or twice a day because it comes off easily. A couple of our breeder friends told us not to use string or whatever because it can be dangerous and I heard horror stories of the mother killing the puppy trying to get it off. Some of them use nail polish of differing colors.

Thanks.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Great pictures! Pic #4 is my favorite. Sandy’s big smile is everything.❤


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!! Sandy and her puppies are beautiful. Gorgeous pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeatherB (Aug 16, 2015)

I love puppies, but who doesn’t right


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Loving these photos of your beautiful Sandy & her gorgeous puppy's, keep them coming... ❤🐶 ❤ 🐶 ❤


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some pics from yesterday.

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some more from yesterday (Saturday)

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70. Sorry Mr. B you can't go in there.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I was hoping for some pictures today. Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great pictures, the pups are beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such lovely photos, thanks for all of them Joe!.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some pictures from today.
Residents of Ohio have been ordered to shelter in place beginning Moday @midnight. Be safe everybody.

71.









72. Sorry Mr. B you aren't allowed in.









73.









74.









75. Yellow girl









76. Yellow girl









77. Blue boy









78. Green boy









79. Green boy









80. Red boy









81. Red boy









82. Orange boy









83. Pink girl









84. Brown boy









85. Brown boy


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Red and Orange look just alike! Cute babies...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for being a breeder.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some cell phone pics from earlier today. 

Sandy really really needs a bath and grooming but I guess that will have to wait. She's a bit stinky. 
I did put her in the dog tub this afternoon and carefully washed her back-end. Dried it really well too. She smells better. 

Sandy is doing great with the puppies and the puppies are doing well too. They are getting big. We weigh them twice a day. Red and Pink are the smallest, the rest are all about the same size/weight. Weights range from about 1 pound 6 ounces to 1 pound 13 ounces.

Thanks for looking.

86.









87.









88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

The sun actually came out for a minute or two this afternoon and peaked through the window!

100.









101.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, really enjoy your great pictures of them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a few more from late afternoon.


106.









107.









108.









109. There she is! Ms. Sandy. 









110.









111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

118. Red puppy









Brown puppy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They are so adorable. It has been many many years since I was around a litter of puppies so I enjoy seeing picturs like these. On my Great Pyrenees Group, Texas Great Pyrenhees Rescue, on FB, there is one lady whofosters pregnant pyrs and she video's the mother to be as she nears her time, and then the deliverey of the puppies, and then eachday or so, viedo ofthe pups until they go totheir forever homes. It is somuch fun waching them from birthtil 8 weeks old learning to eat, play, etc.In the past year, she hasfoster two who gave birth. One had 11 pups, the other (thel last) 8 pups.Thanks for the pictures. I LOVE seeing them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some puppy pics from today...

Sandy took a puppy break and spent some time outside today with Mr. B.

120. Sandy









121. Mr. B 










122. Sandy watching down the driveway









123.










124.









125.










126.









127.










128.










129.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty sure this little guy isn't going to fill his tummy this way


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Uh oh. Mr. B broke into the puppy room.
He's been around a lot of litters, doesn't pay much attention to the puppies, and Sandy doesn't mind him being in there. 
He just wants to be with everyone. 

131.









132. Puppies are getting big. Some are trying to walk and their eyes are just starting to open.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I can't believe how big they are getting!! So cute, and I love how Mr. B just wants to feel included


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

133.









134.









135.









136.









137.









138.









139.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

140.









141.









142.









143.









144.









145.









146.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some pictures from over the weekend.

147









148









149









150









151









152









153









154









155









156


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some more from over the weekend

157









158









159









160









161









162









163









164









165









166


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Last few from the weekend. One of each puppy.


167 Blue puppy









168 Red puppy









169 Green puppy









170 Pink puppy (girl)









171 Orange puppy









172 Brown puppy









173 Yellow puppy (girl)


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for the pictures. They are so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastc pictures, the pups are beautiful and look great.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A few cell phone pics from yesterday. 

The are really starting to move around, interact with each other, develop some personality, and play more and more.


174









175









176









177









178









179









180









181

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










182


----------



## mjordan (Apr 1, 2020)

Beautiful pups!
Seeing them reminds me of when I bred my Lab MANY years ago.
Total of 13 pups - 3 still born.
It was a LOOONG weekend - especially for her.
What was amazing was
4 Black - 2 Male, 2 Female
4 Yellow - 2 Male, 2 Female
2 Chocolate - 1 Male, 1 Female
My main reason for posting, you may already know this.
Nursing so many really kicked her butt & I caught it as she had a bout of eclampsia.
In addition to helping her by supplementing with formula, my Veterinarian Dad made sure I gave her tons of buttermilk.
Best of luck!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Raspberry leaves is an old trick that if you start at 2 weeks before or right at breeding will cause the bitch to lactate all the way through weening regardless of how many pups. My first golden we bred twice and 11 pups her first litter and 14 her second litter she was never dry. Solid Gold used to make in good sized containers and named it Razz. Not sure if you can get it anymore though.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles came home last Friday. She had been staying with a friend since Sandy had here puppies.
We weren't sure how Pebbles would be around the puppies but she is being great and Sandy is happy she is home.


182









183 - Mr B was excited to see the person on the other side of the box, so he just walked thru it... what a goof. 









184 - Pebbles' first good look at the puppies.









185









186 - Sandy









187









188









189









190


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You need to explain the joys of being a grandmother to Pebbles. Enjoy the puppies all you want but when you're tired of them you can leave them with their mom.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

The puppies had their first experience yesterday with puppy mush. What a mess 
They all loved it. 


191 Sandy checking in









192









193









194









195









196 - just put the food dish in.









197









198









199









200









201









202 - Sandy stepped in to help clean up 









203









204









205


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are so cute especially with puppy mush on their faces. 
Great pictures.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sandy is very comfortable with Mr. B being next to her. Doesn't mind mom Pebbles either. Today, her sister Riley visited and she could've cared less. Riley wasn't too sure about what was wiggling around in the whelping box though! 

206 - Mr. B and Sandy in the box this afternoon


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

207 - Orange boy


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

208. The whelping box was taken down last night and the puppies move to the big boys room.










209. It's actually the same room the whelping box was in. We just take out all the furniture and roll out a piece of linoleum to cover the floor.










210. Then they got to eat.










211. Then they took a nap.


----------



## mjordan (Apr 1, 2020)

Otter said:


> 207 - Orange boy
> View attachment 871778


Hope you don't mind. I love that photo.
Facebook Groups Golden Retriever Fan Club


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

mjordan said:


> Hope you don't mind. I love that photo.
> Facebook Groups Golden Retriever Fan Club


Hopefully you gave proper credit back to GRF as the source of the image.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

212. Belly up to the bar!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

They're all beautiful and are certainly growing way too fast....  
Love the photos mate... ❤💙❤


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

this is giving me puppy fever!!!! need to cuddle something furry now!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some pictures from this evening. They are getting big!

213









214









215









216









217









218









219









220









221









222









Thanks for looking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are so cute and growing so fast.
Great pictures!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A few pictures yesterday of the puppies.

223









224









225









226









227









228









229









230









231









232









233


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups are so cute, great pictures.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday, the puppies had their first trip outside. They had a blast!
A couple of our puppy people came over to see them. There's enough room for us all to keep a distance.

Mr. B has fun playing with them. He is so gentle good with them.

233









234









235









236








237









238









239









240









241









242


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday, the puppies had their first trip outside. - coninued - 

244









245









246









247









248









249









250









251









252









253









254









255


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh my goodness, I had not looked at this thread in a while. The pictures are so good and the puppies are adorable. Sandy, Pebbles and Mr B are beautiful dogs also. Thank you for sharing. Puts a huge smile on my face.❤


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my goodness they are adorable. They grow so quickly.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

Great pictures! Mr B looks like he's really engaging with the pups well!

If you don't mind my question, what camera/lens are you using for the outdoor pics? The quality and depth of field is really fantastic.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Heart of Goldens said:


> Great pictures! Mr B looks like he's really engaging with the pups well!
> 
> If you don't mind my question, what camera/lens are you using for the outdoor pics? The quality and depth of field is really fantastic.


For these I was using my trusty old Nikon D700. I was using my Nikon 85mm 1.8 and a few with the Nikon 50mm 1.4. Thanks!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So much for social distancing...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some recent pictures. Part 1.

256









257

















258









259









260









261









262









263









264


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some recent pictures. Part 2.

265









266









267









268









269









270









271









272









273









274


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Some recent pictures. Part 3.

275









276









277









278









279


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, the pups are adorable!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

280 Puppies got a new toy. 










281 Hello










282










283


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

#284.
Mr. B's little playmates go to their new homes a week from this weekend. 
Not sure who will miss them the most.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a great picture, had a feeling the time for them to go to their homes was coming up soon.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

The last Sunday this gang will be playing together. 

285









286









287









288









289









290









291









292









293









294









295









296









297


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, the pups are beautiful!

Going to be quiet around your house once they've all gone to their families.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing. Once again, the pictures are beautiful!❤


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Green boy. I have my eyes on this little guy.
I remember with Pebbles' puppies we had a really hard time picking the one we were keeping - it was Yellow girl who is now Sandy.
It's no different with Sandy's litter. Really hard to pick just one!
We have some of our breeder friends looking at them this week to help us decide.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a cutie but they all are. I would hate to have to decide. Maybe you should keep 2 or 3 just to be sure😄


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pick a color. Any color. 


299









300









301









302









303









304









305


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would pick anyone I could get my hands on. They are all precious. Do you pick which one goes to which buyer?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Brown Boy really stands out to my completely untrained eye. They are all just gorgeous.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, all the puppies went to their new homes this weekend. I think they have all gone to great families. Our good friend who has a Pebbles puppy and is at our house regularly kept one (brown boy) and all the rest are staying local except one. 

The little girl pictured below is staying with us. She is pink girl with the new name of Pearl. The name Pearl goes along with her registered name which carries on from Pebbles' and Sandy's registered names.
We had planned all along of keeping a boy and having him shown. We took the litter to be evaluated by three different Golden breeders who show their dogs. To make a long story short, they all said to keep Pink. They thought the entire litter was very nice and two boys really stood out, but they have testicle issues (no other way to say it) so they are ruled out. One of which is brown who we will see a lot and the other orange who is staying local and is on my normal walking route so I should see him grow too. Yellow girl is now with a friend and is also very close.

It's hard to let them go, but it was time.

Pearl









Brown (l) and Pearl (r).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pearl is sooooooo cute!

Great picture of her and Brown together.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am really looking forward to your beautiful pictures as Pearl starts to her adventures with Pebbles, Sandy and Mr. B. She's adorable and I wish I could hold her little fuzziness.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My vote was green boy or pink girl - I'm glad you ended up keeping pink girl! She's gorgeous (the whole litter is). I can't believe they are 8 weeks already.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

They are sooo fuzzy and cute! Love the photo of Brown and Pearl together.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Otter said:


> Some recent pictures. Part 1.
> 
> 256




I really want this photo as a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos! I really enjoyed seeing them. Thanks for posting! Your pups are gorgeous!


----------

